# Burstner Argos 747 - comparable models



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

The Burstner Argos 747 is my top of the list choice. Can anyone point me in the direction of comparable models from other manufacturers that I should check out next week?

Thanks.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

You will probably find like we have that nothing actually compares to the 747, we are due to collect ours next Saturday!! It won Which motorcaravan of 2007 and I think MMM most luxury motorhome!

The Dethleffs A7871-2 is very similar, but I think is slightly more expensive but maybe worth a look.

Good luck
Kirsty


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*747*

Hi

Anything with a tag axle is a comparative

Dethleffs A7871
Kontiki 669/679
Autotrail - various models

In addition to appearance, check the other qualities such as thermal insulation grading, winterisation etc.

I know where my money would go.

Russell


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

You could have a look at the very extensive Frankia range.
Bob


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: 747*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know where my money would go.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell. I know you now have the Kon-Tiki, and I have followed some of your trials and tribulations, but did the Swift come out top on your deliberations, or was there some other factors. If not for public consumption, I would welcome a PM!


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Freetochat

It does very much depend on your criteria for selecting the 747. The main reason we chose it was we have 3 children so the dinette with 4 seatbelts was a must. Also the huge amount of storage space including the garage is fantastic, plus the full winterisation. Can you tell I am biased!!! The cost was also a factor, it appears to be very reasonably priced for that size m/h.

We weren't able to find another large m/h like this with the 4 seat belts at the time, there maybe new ones for 2008. If that isn't a factor for you then there are other tag axel models around as Russell mentions.

Kirsty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Hi Freetochat
> 
> It does very much depend on your criteria for selecting the 747. The main reason we chose it was we have 3 children so the dinette with 4 seatbelts was a must. Also the huge amount of storage space including the garage is fantastic, plus the full winterisation. Can you tell I am biased!!! The cost was also a factor, it appears to be very reasonably priced for that size m/h.
> 
> ...


Hi

I went for the burstner for all the reasons you give.I also have three ankle biters,so the seat belt thing was the main reason I chose it.

steve


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I dont think for the money you will find anything better.

Have a look here http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

Nothing to do with them apart from being a happy customer.
I also liked the straight talking from Paul and lee. Which made a refreshing change in the world of motorhome dealers.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> I dont think for the money you will find anything better.


You are so right there Takeaflight.Best value for money M/H IMO.

steve


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

One slight thing to consider with this motorhome is the grill vent at the back of the 1st step. On nearly all the ones we looked at, this was broken due to the step not being very deep and your foot kicking it.

ken


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

The reason I put the 747 to the top of the list is:-

1. Large garage, and fixed double bed over.
2. Separate shower/toilet and double use shower door that can be closed to provide privacy from the other bunks/beds for dressing etc. and rear double bed.
3. 'Pulman' style table and seating and four seat belts for forward and backward facing passengers.
4. Reclining settee makes for better comfort.
5. Overcab bed of good size.
6. Kitchen well fitted with full oven, grill and hob and fridge/freezer and adequate top space.
7. Good size lockers in double floor.
8. Large enough home for longterm cruising/fulltiming comfort. (RV discounted for number of resons)
9. Reasonable payload (better than most)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ken said:


> One slight thing to consider with this motorhome is the grill vent at the back of the 1st step. On nearly all the ones we looked at, this was broken due to the step not being very deep and your foot kicking it.
> 
> ken


Correct! Mine was broken on hand-over,has since been replaced, albeit with another plastic one.Should have been made out of aluminium IMO.

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freetochat said:


> The reason I put the 747 to the top of the list is:-
> Kitchen well fitted with full oven, grill and hob and fridge/freezer and adequate top space
> 
> Work top space.well if they came with the chopping board there would be loads of space,but it appears that they do not.In fact,I asked my dealer to chase this up with burstner,and they came back with " not available for this model". Cant believe this is true as the rubber grommit seating bungs are in place to recieve one. :?
> ...


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> I dont think for the money you will find anything better.
> 
> Have a look here http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! They have a used one on their site, seems a little expensive though at £52k. I have seen new ones advertised at £55k, and that is without any negoiations?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: 747*



Freetochat said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi

I ruled out the Dethleffs on it's rather, well, I do not know how to describe it's external appearance.

The Autotrail was out as in my view the interior was "dated".

The Bessacarr 769 was out as the exterior seemed bland.

No info at all on the 747 - but with silver graphics, winterisation etc it would certainly be a consideration now. I am not sure about the high level rear bed over the garage though. I think it might seem like sleeping in the top bunk on a ferry. I have yet to meet a 747 Argos in the flesh though, so can't really comment. On the plus side, as I am getting a scooter, then a garage model might be of more interest than it was previously. Finally the dog sleeps on the bed and so would not be able to get on a high level one (you did ask).

The interior spec of the Swift is, as I have often stated a very strong point. Too much to list but I can't think of anything to add.

What ever you get, I can only suggest you insist on the 3.0 engine. My van has this unit and is loaded up to the onions. The engine does a grand job. Some tag axles have a 2.3 and I am not sure how that might compare with a fully loaded van.

Russell


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Good point about engine size. As I understand the spec. the 747 has the 3.0 engine. The rear bed is also a good point, being quite high. It is ok for me know, but in older years that could be a problem. At this point though, the compromise is the higher bed in exchange for the garage which is a good feature. The dog would definately struggle to get up top without causing some scratch damage.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bed*

Hi

Even I would not resort to lifting a five stone dog on and off a bed!

Russell


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve 

Re: chopping board, we were told when we went to see it last weekend that they have had a number of them sent over without them, and Burstner are aware and will be sending some over. Don't know how true that is. I intend to buy a glass or wooden type worktop saver thing to cover it for extra worktop space for the interim.

Kirsty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Kirsty...this is a copy of an E-Mail from Burstner to my dealer...

Hello Alan,

We checked your questions and found the following:

Swivel seats are no standard equipment for the mentioned motorhome.

OK for installation of the grab handle and the spot lights under warranty.

A chopping board for this model is not available, sorry.

We do not have many problems with the mentioned vent inside of the caravan door step. This is standard and cannot be changed.

We hope this information is helpful to you.

steve

ps I have asked for swivel seats as a few of the guy`s on hear have them as well as a couple I`ve seen at dealerships but as you can see above It dont look like I`m gonna get them.I know they are not that important on this model but they would make it easier to go from cab to habitation.In fact mine is the only one I know of that doesn`t have the swivels.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ours also doesn't come with swivel seats so we asked to have them fitted as the one we test drove had them. We wanted them as just another viewing chair for the TV. But when we looked over it last week the dealer has said that the newer ones aren't able to have them fitted as something to do with the handbrake in the way.

Our dealers are going to make a make shift L shaped area for when the cab door is closed by bringing out the bed base a little to touch the sofa and making up a couple more cushions to match.

Re: chopping board, just looked at brochure and doesn't show it in there, so maybe it doesn't exist!!

Kirsty


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Give lee or Paul (edghill) a ring I think the ad may be a mistake. I believe the 747's to be new. I know they had a 2008 model on its way.

Roy


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Give lee or Paul (edghill) a ring I think the ad may be a mistake. I believe the 747's to be new. I know they had a 2008 model on its way.
> 
> Roy


Thanks Roy. I assumed it was a used 747 as they advertise it with 4500 miles and sat system fitted.


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

Good luck with your searching! Thought I'd post up something about our recently acquired Knaus Sport Traveller 700DG as we also have three kids (aged 5, 3 and 1) and our search requirements probably started something similar to yourselves.

Our top of the list priorities were at least 3 x 3-point seat belts for the kids (the Knaus came with two as standard and we had an extra fitted) plus, as we would be spending a lot of time in Spain, habitation air con (which we used a fair bit this summer and would have struggled without it to be honest).

We also wanted a large garage with fixed double bed over and an overcab bed of a good size. The overcab bed in the Knaus is HUGE with great headroom. The other thing I liked about it was the very intelligent use of space throughout, they seem to have thought of everything. We got a big rooflight plus large fridge/freezer but no oven.

The payload is pretty good too as Knaus don't state the unladen weight as completely empty - they allow 75kg for the driver, 90% full fuel tank, 100% water and two gas bottles. You then have 600kg on top of that which is more than adequate. Might be worth checking them out - their website www.knaus.de has some great images of the models available.

We took ours away this summer and had an absolute ball in it - however, I'm gutted as it now looks like we will be selling it. My wife has been hankering to get back to Oz (she's from Melbourne) for a while and the hot weather in Spain during the summer has made the decision I think. So we now have a two month old van with 5,000 km (LHD) on the clock up for sale....!

When we get out there however, I'll be looking to buy another and whether we can get a similar layout (I know nothing about the type of models you get out there but we're going over for Christmas and will do a reccy then).

Good luck though with your searching. It's great when you narrow your choice down and then start looking in earnest as you know then you're not far away from getting your hands on one!!


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the Knaus link. I will have a look at them hopefully at the NEC.

Bearing in mind the losses that you will have selling your MH after such a short time, would it be worth shipping your MH to OZ. (or the trip of a lifetime and drive there. I remember seeing a diary of someone who done that).


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Freetochat

Thanks for the tip - it hadn't really crossed my mind but you're right, maybe that's the thing to do. I'd have to look at how widespread Renault dealerships are and I would guess I'd forfeit my Knaus warranty (I had assumed the vast majority of vehicles in Oz would be Japanese from previous visits) but it's certainly worth a look!


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi,

Unfortunately it is very hard to import vehicles into Australia. You'll be caught on two issues - the van won't have an ADR compliance plate, so you'll need to own it for 12 months before you go to Australia.

Its also difficult to take LHD vehicles into Australia - in most states you can't register a "new" LHD vehicle.

So best to take the hit - or store it and use it for extended UK holidays - Melbourne definitely has a winter!

Cheers

David


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Well I had a day out at the NEC today, and walked the stands. I saw some nice MH's but to be honest, for layout, style, fitout, and price there was nothing for me that came close. I spoke with a few salesman with other manufacturers and even they were praising the merits of the 747. It certainly seems to be in favour at the moment. The trip was well worth it, and has helped me to the decision.

Thank you for all the pointers and advice.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Just picked up on your thread and we went to the show yesterday. We also went for the 747 as we have 3 kids and wanted space. Fair to say we all think the vehicle is brilliant.

I made a point of seeing a Burstner company rep to give them some feedback and to chase up a few things. 

Apparently the chopping board will be coming through but their first design was not satisfactory. 

Minor changes they had made were: 

-no entry handrail now
-metal grill on entry recess as plastic ones keep getting broken. We saw this in action when a chap caught his heel on exiting the 748 and broke the plastic grill. The entry is a bit odd and I noticed they had cut a piece of chipboard to avoid the trip at the entrance. So I did the same today on mine and it is better. 
-curved display cabinet now has a catch on it rather than just the magnetic closure 
-minor change to the brown nova life design 
-new pattern for net curtains 
-no swivel seats or sat nav as standard 
-knew about water ingress and Fiat would sort 
-oh and price up slightly by about a grand. 

Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freetochat said:


> Well I had a day out at the NEC today, and walked the stands. I saw some nice MH's but to be honest, for layout, style, fitout, and price there was nothing for me that came close. I spoke with a few salesman with other manufacturers and even they were praising the merits of the 747. It certainly seems to be in favour at the moment. The trip was well worth it, and has helped me to the decision.
> 
> Thank you for all the pointers and advice.


A good decision ,even if I do say so myself. :lol:

steve


----------

